# Making Up ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 28, 2019)

Another batch of fly fisherman pen blanks.
Used Testors Waterslide Decal paper on Curly Maple.
Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin 
Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Aug 28, 2019)

It seems like I just saw some that looked exactly like these. Ha Ha!


----------



## FGarbrecht (Aug 28, 2019)

These are awsome!


----------



## magpens (Aug 28, 2019)

Those look GREAT, Les !!!


----------



## PenPal (Aug 28, 2019)

Repitition suits me .

Peter.


----------



## mark james (Aug 29, 2019)

Very nice work Les.  Love the finish!


----------

